# Good Ice Fishing Walleye Lures?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I never have ice fished for walleyes, but decided to give it a shot this winter. 
What are some of the good walleye lures?
What colors?
What is your tackle setup? Lb Test Line, Leader? Minnows?


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

I use a medium action St. Croix combo. Pretty inexpensive at Gander. For lures I use spoons like Swedish Pimples and Buckshots. I generally also use either a deadstick or slip-float on a second rod. This can put extra fish on the ice. Other good lures include the small Vibees and Jigging Raps. On the spoons and Raps I usually tip with a minnow head.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yup, also use fireline, swivel, 2-3 ft florcarbon leader, small cross lock snap.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

What lb test do you use for a leader?


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i use six pound seagar floro best floro made. i don,t like fireline in the winter seems to be to stiff in the cold try using eight pound gamma for the main line. my best ice walleye lure is the old hoppkins silver and green 1/2oz and put as many minnows as u can get on the treble at least two per hook


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

6# mono on a kid rod. Real light action. On the end I like the Cicada. Silver with green or blue in 3/16oz. Great lure! Second would be a vib. Gold,white and the clown. 1/8 to 1/2oz. Find the Nitro"s. Best bang for the buck! All tipped with a minnow head on the back hook. When they are active theyll suck it right off the bottom. The blades stand tail up when they hit the bottom leaving the minnow head above the muck. You want to call them too it. Thats what the vibs for!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like the rapala jigging raps.


----------

